# Introducing- Betty, PearLila's sister



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

yay-congratulations!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you  And yay for another half sis to Ben 

For the Sherpa bag, I used human style bed pads since they don't have the scent in them, that makes the pups want to pee or poop on them. I also wrapped 2 or 3 around the bottom of the bag. Ben did pee on the trip from Erie to Detroit, but the bag and pup stayed dry. I just checked, I used the Kroger brand "bed pads". They are also a lot cheaper than the pet pee pads. I still have most of them as well as the pet pads. I wonder what other uses they could have, won't have another pup for a few years, haha.

Anyway, you know my flight nightmare with Delta, so I am not going into that. 

Hm, is there a way you could fly in the evening prior like I did and spent the night at a hotel/motel and next morning pick up the baby and fly home? That is what I did. I met with Jennifer the evening prior, met Ben, got all the paperwork and money thing done and picked up Ben the next morning at 8 AM and headed to the airport.

Anyway, I am sooooooooo excited for you all 

Oh forgot, I booked my flight the day before Thanksgiving for a flight January 10th/11th. I did not want to lose out on a flight that only had one stop over in Detroit, also the earlier you book, the cheaper it still is.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Right now it looks like flying in the evening is the only realistic option, getting in very very late. I just rechecked and it seems even worse, not getting into Detroit until midnight. Flying home late the next day would hopefully allow enough time to get to the breeder's home (1 hour from airport), get the pup and go through everything, then get back to the airport in time for an afternoon flight. Seems a bit of a push. I am hoping the available flights change so I can fly there earlier, and have some time that day at least to get up to the breeder's town. At least I have quite a few weeks to work out the details!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Awesome news. Great pictures of Piper and the babies. You must be so excited! Cousin Luke says Wooooooooof!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How exciting, you are so lucky to be able to get a Detour pup! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Very happy for you, so exciting. 

Thanks for sharing pictures of mom and her babies, they're all beautiful.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very excited for you! I am especially excited you will have a half sibling to my Yogi! Christa and I can fill you in on flying, though flying over the holidays may make it challenging but hopefully not. We flew back on December 7 so we just barely missed the busy time. Do Southwest or American fly between your nearest airport and Detroit? Or perhaps you can do what we did- go to an airport with better flights, rent a car and drive to your breeders? We flew into Cleveland and then drove to our breeder's home in NW Pennylvania. We flew in the day before and then drove early to the breeders in order to make an early evening flight home. How far is Chicago from Detroit, drive time wise? Or perhaps another airport?
Ditto on the Kroger bed liners.  Unscented and much cheaper than the pet pads. I actually taped 5 layers over the bottom support of the sherpa and Yogi didn't even do anything. There is a sticky in the Puppy forum about flying in the cabin with a puppy, and if you have any other questions, you know where to find Christa and me, hopefully we can help! 

It will be fun for you to make your own collars now! After doing a few this week, I'll never buy a collar again! I'll be interested if you make a leash- I haven't done that yet but it's on my list of to dos. 

One other craft you might want to do, while eagerly anticipating puppy, is do a craft with webbing by making a potty bell (or several) to put on your doors so she can signal you when she wants to go. Yogi still does that, even though he has a dog door he knows how to use! Detour pups do get goofy at times, one of the most endearing qualities! I can show you ours and the potty bells were wonderful, and look like they can easily be made. We really needed them upstairs the most, but we also put one on our bedroom door to our outside patio after he wasn't crated every night, just in case he needed to get out. We didn't get them right away, and I do think it would be valuable to start early, ring it every time pup goes outside. It took Yogi exactly one hour to learn how to use it. My husband told me it was ridiculous before I put them on the doors....he ate his words LOL!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a beautiful bunch of little Goldies! they look quite uniform in size. 

As far traveling on a plane, I've never done that with a puppy. But I used to travel at the holidays quite a lot, and the best selection of flights is almost always ON THE HOLIDAY itself. I'm guessing if you are willing to fly on Christmas day, you can find a good number flights. 

Best wishes! I look forward to watching your new little one grow.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats! As for the pee pads, I swear by the ones offered by dryfur.com. Having traveled internationally w/ a shih tzu in cabin & 2 golden retrievers in cargo, they have great products & suggestions on their site. I know others have recommended the sherpa bag, I used a sturdibag large size, it's flexible so it will fit under the seats for takeoff/landing & then when you pull out at your feet it expands back to full size--it worked great. Congrats again!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations!! We used a Sherpa, and people pee pads as well. An overnight stay or flying on the holiday itself may help your ticket price and connections? That time of year is no fun to book. Enjoy your Christmas/birthday baby !


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Yay! I remember you posted in my welcome thread and was just about to check to see if you were able to get a puppy too and am happy to see it worked out! Yay to your new pup! How exciting! Our breeder got back to us too today and we will have our boy on the weekend of the 13/14th!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations, how exciting!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, so much to figure out! I am pretty sure the pickup day is going to be the 21st, but don't know yet. I doubt our breeder really wants to be talking pickup days already, LOL! But we need to figure it out. I found a graph from flight prices last year, and they started spiking soon after Nov 1. I don't want to wait one single day extra, although flying on xmas would save some money and open flight options. But that is 4 days later (no way!). 

Often flying out of Spokane, WA will open up flight options and save money, but it is 200 miles and 2 mountain passes away, so not desirable in the winter. OMG, I did check and the flights are $300 MORE and 3 legs only!!! What the heck! I can check Flint, MI also, but a couple of weeks ago that didn't save any money and complicated flights. Now that the flight to/from Detroit is so complicated, maybe that will be a good option. 

Pee pads, thanks for all the advice and offers. Dryfur sure looks like, sized for a sherpa too (which we still have)! But they are a bit spendy, I will check out that sticky about cabin flying. The only time I did it was 9.5 years ago and it was a non-stop short flight. Back in the day when flights weren't so booked, and Hazel was able to sit on the seat next to me (in her bag of course, and not during TO/landing).

DG I think I will start a thread on the potty bell. I have been thinking about that. The layout of our house is LOUSY for potty training and I think contributed to Pearl's slow road to success. 

Speaking of collars, I think I found a good source for hardware, in addition to the :

Plastic Hardware Menu

These guys have some too, but larger quantities and not as many colors/options
Plastic Side Release Buckles, Quick Release Buckles, Dog Collar Buckles


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Airline ticket prices have really gone ridiculous. That is why I booked as early as I did. 

I would also think around the 21. of December for pick up date unless she is one of the breeders that lets them go a bit earlier like at 7 or 7.5 weeks old if they are mature enough. But, that is few and far between. 

I am sure the breeder also does not want pick up to be on Christmas. 

Saturday flights are suppose to be cheaper than Sunday flights - maybe you could pick up on a Saturday?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ticket prices are kind of wild right now. +/- $100 to $200 each time I check, and varied in what itinerary's are available. 8 weeks old, I wouldn't go with a breeder that sends them home sooner. A day early may be an option, and it might actually help her spread out 11 families coming to pick up puppies! But right now a day earlier is more expensive, but has better schedules. I'm sure that would change in an hour if I checked (which I'll probably do  ).


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I know - tickets and prices change day by day, hour by hour. Yep, Saturday usually has more options available.

Oh I agree about puppy age. The first day Jennifer let the pups leave was that Saturday that I picked Ben up at exactly 8 weeks old. I lucked up, but I also got there the Friday evening before and was glad to be able to leave Ben for the night with the breeder instead of having him in the hotel room. Even though, I am sure she would not have let me take him that Friday evening anyway, haha.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Which puppet to keep my hands from bleeding?

Red Panda Hand Puppet | Folkmanis
Golden Retriever Puppy | Folkmanis


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, which puppet do people think would be better/more fun with a tiny puppy? My thinking is that instead of shoving a toy in her mouth all of the time, sometimes I can just put the puppet on and play with her that way, protecting my hand.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

They are both extremely cute hand puppets. Hard decision. 
I never heard of using hand puppets for pups - interesting approach. 

Hm, I kind of like the red panda better - don't know why, hahaha.


----------



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you! <3 Sherlock is coming in from Boston next month, and we were recommended Dryfur for the trip. It's like a puppy pad, but heavier and more absorbent and supposedly doesn't crumple up.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I found them on a favorite toy thread here on GRF. I like the panda best too, and am excited to get one. I hope it doesn't confuse her, but I won't use it all the time. 

This already came in the mail:

Amazon.com: Little Tikes Tap-a-Tune Piano: Toys & Games


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I love the piano  I saw a video once of a pup playing with one, it was just adorable 

I like the panda too  We have the golden retriever puppet, it is great to have  Unfortunately it doesn't really help with biting as they always manage to find your wrist, which must be the tastiest part of humans?  Adding a DIY faux fur sleeve might actually work though  

The hidden squirrel toy has been a big hit around here. The squeaker is easy to find for my little one.

HAPPY nesting


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I saw the piano on some of Jill's photos or video of Lushie Plushie puppies this past summer. It was either Tully or Finn and he was just pounding on it. Adorable!

Today I bought some really soft giraffe fleecy-fur stuff and I am going to make her take home and crate blanket out of it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, very cute piano. I saw another breeder's puppy play with a piano before - was also a Detour daughter 

Nice idea with the fleece blanket.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations!! What a fun birthday/Christmas present to yourself! 

When I flew Shala home, I also had a Sherpa bag. I bought the bed pads for kids who wet the bed (in the diaper section) and cut them to fit the bag. At the recommendation of very wise people here, I layered several in the bottom of the bag, so I could just pull out the one she wet. Don't forget to bring paper towels, baby wipes, poo bags - and a change of clothes! You never know who might pee or poop on you!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I found out yesterday that she will come home AFTER christmas. Sigh... oh well, they were born 5-6 days early so it is probably for the best. I may be the only knucklehead that wants a pup right before xmas, LOL! 

Thank you for the tip about MY clothes, that never even occurred to me and I was picturing just wearing the same thing both days. Oh my that might have been a BUMMER!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL, I brought a couple of change of clothes for the trip home just in case.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Somehow I counted wrong, they were only 4 day early. Gee you'd think I could do math better as an enginerd..... 

8 whole weeks!!! Ahhh this is going to be tough.

Their pigment has come in, little worms!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, they are very cute


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

They are soooo cute ?. I bet you can hardly wait!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

love the babies...I can smell puppy breath...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Today on facebook I saw a picture of a detour female pup, about 10 or 12 weeks. She was in a butterfly costume. OMG I couldn't stop smiling! 

This is Piper's first litter so there are no precious baby pictures of hers to oggle over. 

Bought my plane ticket today. One bonus of going north of Detroit is that a rental car and hotel are about $90 together. That poor city. I might have to search out a locally owned hotel to support instead of the big company ones by the airport.


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

What cute pictures!! Lovely colouring


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sheesh, what a loser! I didn't post pictures from last weekend, nor the video. So here is week 2, from last weekend, and a video



https://vimeo.com/112002574


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

And here are photos and video from yesterday. Their eyes are open, their eyes are open! They are starting to act like puppies!!!! Their playpen is getting set up too, lots of fun things for them to play with, I am so thrilled! They also ate solid food for the first time, and are going to do so now once a day for about a week. With 11 babies, mama is probably going to be glad for the break. Everyone is growing well and they are getting to be little porkers.


https://vimeo.com/112005135


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh my goodness, squeee! They are so so so cute! I wish my breeder would keep me in the loop with picture updates too! She did send us one of the 3 male pups we could choose from last Friday (a week and 4 days ago) but I'm picture greedy! LOL!

I am enjoying the pictures so much!  I am excited with you!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, they are just precious  Time is flying by - before too long you have Ben's little half sis in your arms  And we expect lots of photos and videos, LOL.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovely pictures. Great play area. They just make me want to snuggle them all up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, fun watching them waddling around in the videos.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

They are growing so darn fast! Here is the latest video, from just before Thanksgiving. Counting down to 5 weeks......

https://vimeo.com/113122135


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness me! How divine!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the video, the pups are growing so fast and are so adorable. 
So much fun watching them out and about and exploring.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> They are growing so darn fast! Here is the latest video, from just before Thanksgiving. Counting down to 5 weeks......
> 
> https://vimeo.com/113122135


Exploring, exploring....such cute fuzzy butts!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Then here is the latest video, 5 weeks old from last weekend. Just 3 weeks and 1 day!

https://vimeo.com/113662768


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh my cuteness to the Max! Lucky you are almost there now! They are going to grow up to be gorgeous Goldens! I am 5 long weeks behind you.


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh gosh!! They are super cute!! We have just 1 week left to go!!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Too cute! You must be getting so excited


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

11 more sleeps until our girl comes home! They are having so much fun and getting so big. 


https://vimeo.com/114609793


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this gives me puppy fever again. They are just too cute. 
Do you have any idea yet which girl you are going to get? So exciting, can't wait to see which one of Ben's half siblings you are ending up with


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

No I don't know, but here are the 4 girls, then two other photos of them outside this past weekend. Squeeeeeeeal!!!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so excited for you! What beautiful little pups!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Doing a happy dance for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so precious, hope the next 11 days go by quickly for you. 

Travel safely, looking forward to your introduction of your little girl.


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

11 more sleeps! 11 more sleeps!  They are such cute fluffy bundles of fluff!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my, how cute. Okay, I am picking the second girl from the left in the top photo, LOL.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

DH wants left most. I just laugh because take another picture with them all squished up and different lighting, different angles, and they will all look different, hahaha!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Is it 11 am friday YET!!!!! I am as packed as I can be the day before, except waiting for sweet potatoes to dehydrate. Now I just have to WAAAAAIIIIIIIITTTTT. I am so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So excite for you! Safe travels & looking forward to pics of your girl


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know you must be sooooooo excited you probably can't stand it. 
Travel safely, hope all goes well. 
Looking forward to seeing pictures of baby girl and hearing all about her.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I remember the excitement before picking up Ben, LOL. Safe travels Laura. I guess you have not been told yet which girl you are going to get. I tell you what - it will be one of the four, LOL.

Have fun and can't wait to see baby photos of Ben's little half sis


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> I remember the excitement before picking up Ben, LOL. Safe travels Laura. I guess you have not been told yet which girl you are going to get. I tell you what - it will be one of the four, LOL.
> 
> Have fun and can't wait to see baby photos of Ben's little half sis


Well I will have 2 to choose from, which I was not expecting. I have not chosen a puppy in 20 years, it has always been the breeder or fate. I plan to get the breeders recommendation and plan to go with it. Ah, well, unless something draws me to the other. 

Planning to leave for the airport a bit early to make a couple of stops for puppy things. I need a good collapsible bowl and dehydrating the sweet potatoea isn't working like I planned. I am packing uber light not even a change of clothes. Crossing fingers!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just catching up. Have a safe and wonderful trip.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> Just catching up. Have a safe and wonderful trip.


Thank you, did you know our girl is half sister to MD? She's a Detour baby!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Safe travels and I cannot wait to see pics of your new baby girl!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great, I carried a collapsible water bowl as well. Oh, two to choose from, I guess you will see who you are drawn to, haha. 
Ben was actually the very first pup that was chosen for me - before that, I always got to pick which one I wanted. I did good with chosing and I was very fortunate with Ben being chosen for me - I could not have done any better, haha. I love my Detour boy and I know you will be so happy with your Detour girl 

Good luck, stay safe


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

4 hour layover in Denver. I squeezed on an earlier flight out of Missoula, hoping ai could do the same to Detroit. No luck. I have already seen a picture of one puppy at its new home! Wait wait wait!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope this snow stops so you don't get delayed any longer here in Colorado. Wishing you safe travels and an easy pick (I'll bet puppy picks you, though, rather than the other way around  )


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been reading this thread for a few days now and I just want to say that I am so excited to meet your new girl and hear all about how the trip went! Post pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just saw the first pics of Betty on facebook, she is soooo adorable  I am so happy for you, Laura.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Whew, she is asleep! Got to the airport 4 hours early. I guess better than late. We are now camped out and she is sleeping. She met a bunch of people and kids and played and chewed her pig twizzle. Even pottied on the pee pad once so that is excellent! We have another 2+ hours until we board.....

It was so hard to pick, both females were wonderful! Something about this girl reminded me of Pearl, in her demeanor. She was more interested in me for a longer period and a little bit lower key. She is doing so well at the airport. Driving the hour plus from the breeders she was loving dehydrated sweet potato. Yay for chewy yummy things!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pictures....


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We we there yet? Are we there yet???
Oh yes we are!!!!

Hooray!!! Welcome Betty!!!
What a stunning wuzza you are   
Congratulations


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm MELTING!!!!!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Laura, she is just precious. But how could she not be? She is Ben's little half sis, LOL. 
Have a safe trip - I am glad she is being so chilled out and good for you - speaks volumes


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So happy you finally got to pick her up!!! She is absolutely beautiful. Merry Christmas to you . I'm sure she will be happy to meet her sisters!


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

She is adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations! She is so sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Betty is beautiful!
The pictures are great, thanks for sharing with us. 

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a great pup!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Are you home yet? How was the flight?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Whew, what a marathon trip! Yesterday we spent about 7 hours in airports and 5+ hours on flights. She did great, way better than I expected. She must have met 200 people and 50 kids, my cheeks are sore from smiling so much talking to me saying "she is a golden retriever, 9 weeks old, her name is betty"

We have been having a nice morning. She slept all night, later than we did (home at midnight). A couple of pees and poos outside. The girls like her much more outside, Lila is a bit growly but wags her tail at the same time. 

We all took a nap in the xpen, I went in with Betty and Pearl and Lila demanded to come in and snooze too. It is wonderful!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad you all made it home safely. Aw, I am so glad you are enjoying Miss Betty so much, she sure is cute. That is a good start with Pearl and Lila 
Have fun  Of course, maybe try to get those naps in when Betty is napping hahaha.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow! Glad to hear you made it home safely! Looking forward to watching her grow up!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome Miss Betty. Don't you just want to get another one? So cute. Glad you all made it home safely. What we do for our pups. Napping in the X-pen????


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I am glad the trip went well. Betty is adorable can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad you made it home safely.

Have fun with Betty, she sure is a doll baby.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

golfgal said:


> Welcome Miss Betty. Don't you just want to get another one? So cute. Glad you all made it home safely. What we do for our pups. Napping in the X-pen????


Hahaha, I think 3 will be a good number. I have had up to 4 and 3 is the most fun IMO, even if recreating is a bit more difficult than 2.

It was a good nap. I don't know how much we'll use the xpen but I wanted her to get some "denning" in there for potty training. No accidents so far, she has really good body language before she goes and seems to be able to hold it quitea while.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Great day! No accidents and 6 inches of fresh snow!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

She's cute! Sounds like you made it home just in time to beat the snow fall--should keep her potty breaks short & to the point


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I need to get the good camera out tomorrow instead of just my lousy phone cam


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my heavens, she is just perfect. Huge congrats!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What an adorable fuzz ball... And what do Pearlila think about their Pupister?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she looks far too beautiful to be real 
What a gorgeous trio


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little girl! Betty is adorable!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

How are the sibs adjusting to Miss Betty? Love that outdoor pic of the three of them.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Whew, what an exhausting day! Let's see, what did we do? Basically nothing except dote on the dogs all day! I finally seem to be catching up on my rest. Getting to be at 2 am sat morning and up at 7 (which felt like 5) is for the birds. Maybe also for 20somethings but I digress. Maybe tomorrow I can get going on a routine, today we went as far as "charging the clicker". I haven't even set up the pool of balls and bottles..... tomorrow. And more pictures too. I guess that is the one useful thing I did do today, to get out the good camera. I want to take it outside but it is so cold and windy I can't do anyghing but huddle with the pup outside and no way am I going to expose my fingers for photos. I guess I did set up a chair out of the wind in the sun for a while But 10 degrees and dropping was still rough. I think I made it 10 minutes and those silly dogs were still playing.

Yes play has started! Lila barks when she is excited so still scares Betty, but B seems to be noticing the body language. Since L still gets growly inside and so B is being widely cautious. Pearly bounds off into the snow and B bounces after her. This evening we had some real running and bouncing play outside between those two and our first two sessions of tug-keep away. Oh it makes my heart sing!

Off to bed, I expect I will be up again soon so will put up new photos tomorrow.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on Betty, she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pictures are fabulous, really enjoying them. 
So fun reading about how well Betty is doing and playing with her sisters. 
She's soooooo adorable. 

Have fun in the snow.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Love the pics!! I like three as well. There's always a playmate for the puppy!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Betty is getting bold in her efforts to play with the big dogs. She was growling/moaning/grunting at them while they played wrestle, and at one point even found herself splayed on top of Lila's belly when Lila was upside down. I quickly pulled her off so Lila wasn't surprised.... She has started biting tails, and waves at the girls a bunch to play. She and Pearl find that chewing sticks together is a pleasant activity, and Pearl seems to enjoy it unless Betty goes beyone some invisible to me line. A couple of blank snaps and Betty is rolling backwards and showing Pearl her belly. Betty is even figuring out that Lila's vocalizations are all bark and no bite, as Lila makes nearly the same sounds to warn her as she does when she starts to play. Earlier Betty was on a dog bed, and Lila's butt was right next to it. Betty reached out and stepped on her with one paw and Lila whipped her head around. B just started waving that paw in the air and wiggling her head. So stinking cute.

I will try to get some video posted later today, and here are some pictures for now. I am about to take the big girls out for a much needed walk while Betty and her dad get some bonding time. then we'll head out to the hardware store for some stuff and meeting people. Maybe the post office too or outside the grocery store.

Fooey, I went to upload some pics and it died on me. I will do it later.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is impossible to get anything done. We go from playing to sleeping cuddled up on me in 2 seconds. And of course if she is cuddling with me I cannot get up. She needs to learn I am the default place and person for all things good! 

She probably will move in 10 minutes after she gets hot. She is nestled right between my legs now. PearLila are wrestling on the chair behind us.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lh*



lhowemt said:


> It is impossible to get anything done. We go from playing to sleeping cuddled up on me in 2 seconds. And of course if she is cuddling with me I cannot get up. She needs to learn I am the default place and person for all things good!
> 
> She probably will move in 10 minutes after she gets hot. She is nestled right between my legs now. PearLila are wrestling on the chair behind us.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Lh: Can't thing of anything more important than cuddling her! 
Enjoy and Happy New Year!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

PHotos from two days ago


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

a few more


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

She is just so sweet! So much cuteness...enjoy every minute


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Betty is an adorable puppy. Congrats!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Betty is absolutely adorable and I am so glad that you got her home safe and sound. Sounds like quite a trek but worth it for a great pooch! Loving all of the photos and she appears to be settling in to her new home quite nicely.

Congrats!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Betty has been having a great couple of days. she and Pearl are playing enthusiastically, sharing sticks, biting each other, and zoomies around the yard. Thankfully the weather has gotten a bit warmer, and so she is able to enjoy the yard a bit more. Lila is less thrilled with her than before, I think the stress on the older dogs is showing that they are realizing something has changed permanently. It is exhausting, when the puppy goes to sleep I go into PearLila mode, play with them, snuggle, etc. Finally tonight I said heck with it and am having a bit of time for me. Posting, soon I will take a long hot shower, yeah!

Rafting dog training has begun! She amazed me her first time on the peanut, a new dog training tool I got. She got up on that thing, stood, sat, and even turned around on it. what a great girl. Tonight she was hilarious. After two trips outside with no success, she got into a vigorous play session with one of the cats (at least Betty thought it was play!) and seemingly in the middle of it she dropped and peed. Argh! Back outside, and not even 15 minutes later while playing it was the same thing. I think this is our first night of an overtired girl, finally I put to use the pen I set up in the living room and she went into it. About 10 minutes of pacing and whining and she crashed. No she would not fall asleep on her favorite bed, or favorite blanket, she would sleep crammed into the corner of the xpen. Silly girl!

Yesterday was her first dog walk, and another one today. Tomorrow is our last free day together, on Monday it will be back to work. We'll spend our days mostly downstairs and it will be an entirely new potty training experience! We are nervous about her going outside on her own, because she is still young and tiny and we live in a rural area. I will have to keep an eagle eye on her, and eagle ear to make sure if and when she goes out on her own, I know and go out with her.

I am very very tired, and starting back to work sounds pretty good. At least with Pearl it was pretty easy because of how we have the downstairs set up.

Oh yeah, and she goes CRAZY for her pool with balls and bottles in it! I will post video later, I am already getting too much video to keep track of.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Betty loves her pool with balls and bottles in it. I keep it in the spare bedroom with the door closed. She has taken to begging to go in there. I need to get more bottles as they are nearly half crushed!

http://vimeo.com/115885776


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a fun video! I especially loved it when Betty jumped in and landed in the middle of the pool! So dang cute!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Loved the pics and really loved the video. Your other golden is very gentle and calm with her. Betty is so clever when the one bottle fell out of the pool she went and got it and brought it back in. Good Girl!

That pool is amazing - where did you get all of those balls from?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

love, Love, LOVE!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Melakat said:


> That pool is amazing - where did you get all of those balls from?


I posted on a local "Mom's" facebook group and got half of them for free. The other half I bought at target, but they were pretty expensive, $15. If I wanted to fill the pool with them I'd easily spend nearly $100. I bought two cases of water for $5 and got nearly as many, however the bottles squish. I think they like the bottles more, and I think/hope they are safer for chewing on since they are made to hold food products. As opposed to the play/pit balls, who knows what they are!

Pearl is so sweet, after she got over the first few days of wanting to nip Betty, now Pearl wants to play with Betty ALL of the time.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> I posted on a local "Mom's" facebook group and got half of them for free. The other half I bought at target, but they were pretty expensive, $15. If I wanted to fill the pool with them I'd easily spend nearly $100. I bought two cases of water for $5 and got nearly as many, however the bottles squish. I think they like the bottles more, and I think/hope they are safer for chewing on since they are made to hold food products. As opposed to the play/pit balls, who knows what they are!
> 
> Pearl is so sweet, after she got over the first few days of wanting to nip Betty, now Pearl wants to play with Betty ALL of the time.


The video is wonderful--that's a great idea for entertaining a puppy! And Pearl is just great with Betty.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That little Betty is one cute pup! The pool is such a neat idea and she obviously loves it


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the pool with the balls/bottles. Mine turn the bottles into mulch pretty quickly, good thing we like water. 
BTW - your breeder has the most amazing interactive learning area for puppies. Loved your videos of the puppies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Betty*

Betty is so adorable!:wavey:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Office beggars


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

So you are back to work ? Goldens are great to have around when you work from home. I also work from my home office and sure miss having a Golden around. 

Such a cute picture of the 3 of them.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

And what adorable beggars they are!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Melakat said:


> So you are back to work ? Goldens are great to have around when you work from home. I also work from my home office and sure miss having a Golden around.
> 
> Such a cute picture of the 3 of them.


Yup, back to the grind Monday. It has been easier than being off actually. My DH and I both work from home and have offices on the walkout lower level/basement. It is so much easier to keep track of her when all I am doing is working in my computer and don't have to go down a flight of stairs. She is using the dog door to come in which I helped her learn. We are letting her learn to go out on her own to let her get bigger. Well she is almost there. She went 2/3 of the way out today and came back in. Soon we will be piddle free downstairs! Upstairs will take longer, but she seems like she is starting to go to the top of the stairs when she is ready. All in due time. The carpet cleaner is always at the ready....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love your office beggars, what a great picture. 

How lucky are you to be able to work from home.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what an adorable picture!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Betty is clearly learning all the right moves from her siblings!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Another office treat photo. They are so sweet!

Along with video of Pearl and Betty playing for an extended period yesterday. It starts with all 3, and bossy Lila commandeers the stick, then lets it go so Pearl and Betty can play. Poor Betty was already sleepy at this time, and I was amazed how long she kept the chase up. She crashed hard after this.

https://vimeo.com/116268365?utm_sou...kMzczMjc3fDI0MTA0MTYzfDE0MjA3NDE0MDZ8NzcwMQ==

All of my "puppy" paths have melted out. We had a ton of snow then it rained on it for a couple of days. It is nearly gone now. Bummer, the girls love the soft fluffy snow, not frozen hard chunks. I hope we get some fresh stuff soon.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Pearl you are such a sweet gentle girl with your new little Sister - what a beauty of a dog she is.

Betty I am sure must be sleeping well after all of that play in the snow with her sisters. I think it is so cute how for the longest time Betty could just not get a handle on that stick and then she finally did get it away from Pearl for just a wee bit and then they did the tug of war.

They are getting along so very well and it is so sweet to see them play together. Makes me think that maybe I should look at 2 goldens when my new boy is a couple of years old. It is nice for Betty to not be alone and have 2 big sisters right away.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Pearl is so gentle with Betty.  What does Lila do when they start playing so hard?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Lila stays out of it. She is still in "enforcer" mode and just starting to think about playing with the pup. She is a bit rough tho and barks when playing and that just scares Betty off. For now it is good that the youngsters give Lila a break. It is exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

How is Lila feeling these days?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh she is back to her old self. It is wonderful to see! I don't know what was going on but I am glad that spleen is out.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Totally adorbs! Congratulations.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful Betty! I'm in love...and SUCH a cute name for a cute girly! Congratulations.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my. That face! She is the most precious thing ever. I'm not going to lie, these pictures are making me want another puppy.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh wow...the picture of the three of them is off the scale in cuteness!! I love your pictures .


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

To keep some of us from getting another puppy, I think you need to post some updates on the girls.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Swoon! Too deliciously cute for adequate words


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah sorry, I have been sick and although feeling better still very tired. I will get some photos up later or tomorrow, I have got a TON of work to catch up on first!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Your middle 'child', Pearl- she looks enough like my Fuzzy to be his twin! Isn't she from a kennel near Vancouver, if memory serves? Which kennel was that again?


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Detour sure looks soft in his pedigree photo..)))


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Dancer said:


> Your middle 'child', Pearl- she looks enough like my Fuzzy to be his twin! Isn't she from a kennel near Vancouver, if memory serves? Which kennel was that again?


Yes, just outside Vancouver BC (Delta) Goldenquest/Dave Hilliard. Her k9data page is in my siggy, check it out!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope you're feeling better  Nearly everyone around me has either the flu or some other crud.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon, Laura. The news was announcing the other day that the flu vaccine this year is only 23 percent effective - ugh. No wonder I got he flu one month after having been vaccinated!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Goodness, where does the time go when one has a puppy??? I can't believe I haven't posted anything in a week and a half. Ooooffff. Well things have been going puppy crazy here, Betty is just growing and growing and being a wonderful little soul. She weighs 21 lbs now and takes the steps two at a time. If I remain diligent about taking her out periodically, she doesn't have any accidents. My biggest mistake is when her and Pearl have a massive play session outside (probably 10 times a day, LOL!) I need to remember to bring her back outside after 5 minutes or so. When she was smaller it was easier to distract her from their play and get her to pee and poo. Now that is her focus. We just had a great play session outside with all 3 of them, and of course I did not have my camera because they were doing a 3 way tug on a toy. Lila still likes to show her who is boss (Betty's head won't fit in Lila's mouth forever...) but they do play a lot more now. Betty is so cute jumping and dancing and kissing at Lila, while Lila mostly stands stoically unless Pearl gets into the fray and everyone starts playing.

We had a super big day yesterday, we went to the river for the first time!!! DH took all the video, and getting photo and video off his phone is not something he is adept at. I will need to do that later today and probably set him up a dropbox account so I can back his stuff up (he supposedly does, but not sure where it goes) and always access it at my leisure. Betty went charging right into the water, it is a wonderful flat flat flat spot where the water is hardly moving. She was definintely psyched to be in the water but not interested in going deeper than her belly. I can't blame her, that water was cold! I had tall rubber boots on so I played around with her. At one point she went to a spot that gets a bit deeper faster and was charging in. As soon as her chest hit the water she stopped on a dime. She has GOOD brakes! While it was sunny and mild, and Pearl and Lila LOVED being back in the water we couldn't stay long lest Betty get cold. She did start to shiver a tiny bit, but it wasn't slowing her down. I dried her off with a towel, and then wrapped her up in a blanket and a windblock jacket. Then DH carried her back to the car where she immediately crashed out. What fun!

Today we have our 4th puppy class, where it is mostly free puppy playtime. She has been reserved, and I'm enjoying just watching her and learning who she is. I like that she isn't gangbusters bowling over other pups, she seems to be very very polite which will serve her and us well in our life off leash around lots of other dogs when camping.

Today also marks the end of football season, WAHOOOO!!! I cringe in August when it starts, DH is a huge fan. So I happen to see a of football I don't really watch it. I always look forward to the superbowl, for the commercials, making a bunch of decadent food, and it is over for months and months! 

I see I didn't even post the piano video, so I am uploading it to vimeo now so I can share it. I can't find my phone right now (big accomplishment as it rarely gets far from me) so I don't have the latest photos. Here are a few from about a week ago. I think this is the link to the piano movie, it is still processing so won't be up for a bit.

https://vimeo.com/118404373

Pearl and Betty are out in the field together now, it makes me heart sing to see them wandering around and digging together! Hazel and Lila were like two peas in a pod, always out there together. While Pearl has been great for Lila, Lila seems as though she will never bond with another dog as she did with Hazel. It is wonderful to see Pearl get the same thing with her own little sister Betty. It is exactly what I had hoped for her!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Betty is such a beautiful young pup. Thank you for sharing the pictures and video. I couldn't help but notice what appears to a rainbow coming to an end in the tree in the shot of Betty lying on the sofa. Magical days for you all


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

hubbub said:


> Betty is such a beautiful young pup. Thank you for sharing the pictures and video. I couldn't help but notice what appears to a rainbow coming to an end in the tree in the shot of Betty lying on the sofa. Magical days for you all


Oh yes! I completely forgot that is why I took that series of photos. Here it shows even better, although Pearl wasn't cooperating!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Pearl was saying the rainbow starts with her :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

Betty is a doll baby and your dogs are just beautiful!!
I love where you live-gorgeous scenery!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

What a wonderful yard for them to run and play.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Pearl and Betty are beautiful! And that's a wonderful corner of the world to share with them (and big sis Lila).


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful dogs AND view!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah too beautiful for words!
How blessed you are


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We are in the midst of a ridiculous warm spell. It is supposed to rain cats and dogs tomorrow into sunday. Pearl and Betty are loving the thawed field and digging digging digging. I am glad Betty still fits in the laundry tub!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Betty is a beauty and wow is she every growing up fast. Love the pic of her in the sink with bits of mud on her nose. I bet she loves having her big Sisters to show her the ropes. We are also forecasted to have lots of wind and rain here through the weekend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Little Betty is so adorable, she's growing up before our eyes.
Beautiful girls.
The video of Betty playing the piano is sooooooo cute. 

Great pictures, gorgeous scenery.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We had piano lessons again last night. All 3 of them LOVE playing it!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Betty is a so adorable, and I love the video with the piano... so enjoyed your pictures, you must live just on this side of Heaven it's so beautiful from your window.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Betty and I had another wonderful puppy playtime class today. The first photo is from Thursday night. First thursday of each month they take out all sort of stuff and we get to play on agility equipment too. It was a blast! Today's class was play only and we had a nice mellow group. Our weather has been ridiculously "nice". I almost went rafting today as my favorite local river came up with a bunch of rain and warm weather. But Sunday is Betty's day so we went to class. Afterwards she zonked with her newest Teddy Bear purchase. Oh what a precious angel she is! 

Shoot, I only have the "first photo" of agility night on my computer. Darn. So here is Betty with her Teddy Bear.

She is growing up way too fast for my taste. But it is wonderful to see her blooming into such a confident and happy girl.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

And she lost her first tooth yesterday! !


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love the extra nose in that picture. Someone supervising!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's precious little Betty doing?

I think we need some new pictures, I'm sure she's grown......


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, the little sis is just too cute  I saved a bunch of Ben's baby teeth - I just can't remember where I put them though, lol.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry I have not been posting! She is doing wonderful. Losing more and more teeth but I have not got a single one! We went to the river last weekend again and she enjoyed running around in the water with her sisters. One benefit of a mild winter is being able to exposure her to moving water while she is young. Monday I take her and Betty to the hydrotherapy pool I once took Pearl to. She'll have her first real swimming experience there (if she likes it). Based on the photo below, I think she is going to do well rafting, she is a super balancer!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Betty you are getting so big and yes look at how great her balance is! We too are having such a mild winter and we also took Logan to the ocean last week as like you we want him to be really familiar with water.

I remember seeing the photo of Betty in the pool with the balls and empty water bottles and so I have been putting little bits of kibble in empty water bottles when I am trying to get work done in my home office and it keeps him really busy trying to get that kibble out 

Thanks for the update she is just so precious.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goodness, little Betty is getting so big, she's such a doll. 
She's got awesome balance, what a great picture.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She was trying to get on the dining room table, stinker! We have had to start discouraging as she has lept onto it. One time I even caught her in midair!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> She was trying to get on the dining room table, stinker! We have had to start discouraging as she has lept onto it. One time I even caught her in midair!


Logan thinks he was born with wings too


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I noticed that a lot of the Detour babies are dare devils - including Ben, LOL.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Can't believe how big she is getting!!! She's a beautiful girl !


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

That's circus style balancing - quite impressive Miss Betty!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Life contines on here, puppy style. I have to accept that she is growing up. She is such a good girl, it is amazing how easy she is. Potty training seems to be past us now. We did have a bit of a health hiccup this week. She got some diarrhea and it didn't go away. So off to the vet and returned with some meds and instructions to take it easy for a while. She also is bobbling a bit, not really a limp but sometimes she has a hitch in her trot. So no more stairs or jumping for a while. Her poop is already back to nornal so we are glad for that. Dh thought she was not limping today but I will wait for a few days of smooth trotting until I let her play free again. No walks, ick!

Tonight is a big night!! Shhhh, don't jinx it Laura. Well I am so excited. We are letting her sleep out of her crate! 4 months old and 1 day, and she is snoozing like a baby behind the toilet.....

I cannot say hiw much I love havung 3 dogs. This is right after a mid day nap this week. 3 snugglebuggle goldens!!! My angels and hearts.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I just love your sig picture with the two big girls and the little pup trying to be a "big girl" as well. It always catches my eye!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Betty is getting so big don't you just wish you could slow down this stage just a wee bit ? I love them as they mature but I am sure enjoying my Logan at this stage too. I cannot stop kissing him and playing with him during the day when I should be hard at work 

You loving having 3 makes me wonder if we should get 1 more Golden in a year or two. They all look like they enjoy each other so much all snuggled up on your bed. Glad she is feeling better and good luck tonight without her in her crate.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photo of all the pups, glad to hear Betty is feeling better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your girls*

ALL OF your girls are just adorable; sweetness times three!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Little Betty is such a doll, love seeing her with her sisters.
They're all beautiful. 

Good to hear she's feeling better, hope the rest takes care of her limp.
She's growing up before our eyes, too cute.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, little Betty is growing up. How was her first night out of the crate?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She did wonderfully! She was a bit unsettled for a while and I took her out to pee. She hasn't needed that in nearly 2 months. Then Pearl went out too and had messy poo. Fun cleaning up her pants at 2 am, poor little girl! The best part was this morning when dh got up early, we girls just kept snoozing. And slept in. Yay, she's a graduate!!

Melakat- i can't imagine having only 1! They provide each other with so much that I cannot. They run and play and go in and out all the workday long. I LOVE when all 3 of them bust in completwly out of breath and panting heavily. As if to come report of the fun they have been having.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

My 2 littlest girls.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Betty is working on her composition for the spring recital, while Lila waits her turn. Pearl had gone first and went outside to play.

https://vimeo.com/120952598


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

That is too sweet! Had you used the mini-piano with your other pups as well?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

No, I saw a lushie Plushie pup playing it and had to get one for my next pup!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's little Betty doing?

I'm putting in an official request for new pics and/or videos of her.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I 2nd that motion Carolina Mom!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh you are so sweet! Let me get to something later today. I have been fighting yet another round of crud, and Betty has been fighting a slight limp. So life here has been a bit quiet, yet again. I was going to take her swimming today at a hydrotherapy pool, but the gal is getting sick, and since I still feel lousy I decided to pass. I don't need yet another strain of this crud. 

I slept in this morning, and had the SWEETEST snuggle from BetBet. She splayed her neck across mine, and covered my nose with her fur. Air, who needs air when you are snuggling with a tiny little sweet angel? Not me! I fell back asleep. Heaven!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is the pack waiting for me to return from the grocery store, playing in the driveway,and a sleepy Betty waiting to get her nighttime fish oil. All photos feom today, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the pictures. The first one could be a Subaru ad.  And the one of sleepy Betty is adorable...


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

OutWest said:


> The first one could be a Subaru ad.


Ha ha! i was just going to type the same thing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos of your gorgeous crew!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the new pictures, they are fantastic. 
I agree, the first one would be a great Subaru ad.........

Betty is so adorable, she's becoming such a pretty girl. 

Sorry to hear you're sick, take care of yourself, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

To give away.......


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL, who is that, Pearl?  Looks too big to be Betty.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes Pearl. Her papa's owner had me email to her, it looks so much like her papa (muddy muddy muddy).

Well today is Hazel's birthday. She would have been 10. She went to the bridge June 29, 2013 and is the reason I found this forum. I miss her dearly every single stinking day. I still wear a bead made of her ashes around my neck. Kissing her always bring me comfort.

We are about to start our camping season, which begins in the spring and doesn't end until late fall. The girls LOVE camping, where they can run free and sometimes get to go rafting. I absolutely adore camping with them, and am looking forward to Betty's first weekend. We have a spot near our Lochsa campground we call "Hazel's beach". Before DH decided to start rowing the Lochsa he would walk the girls while I boated. They went to Hazel's beach a lot. I believe we are going to spread some of her ashes there this year. Last year the loss was still too raw. 

I am sure I will never have another dog like Hazel. Thinking of her as a puppy, makes me relieved to not repeat! But living with her, playing, running agility (just for fun) brought me great joy. Watching her run and leap was like watching the universe focus its energy and channel into her athleticism. Wow she was poetry in motion. 

We lost her too soon, but were lucky enough to have 1.5 weeks with her after her diagnosis. We had a photographer come over and got some wonderful pictures. Pearl entered our life within a week. Here is sweet Hazel.

In a wonderful twist of circumstances, I just found out that Betty's papa, Detour's, birthday is today too. Cool!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful and sweet Hazel. 
I know it's a bittersweet day for you, hope those special moments and memories will shine brightly for you today as you remember her.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending birthday wishes to Hazel at the bridge. 

If you don't mind me asking about the bead you had made, is it her ashes fused on a glass bead?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am happy to tell you! The bead is actually made with the ashes. I have the clear bead with the whiteish swirl. It is just like the swirl on her nose!

http://psychecremationjewelry.com/cremation-jewelry/glass-cremation-pendants


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Spring has sprung here and the girls love going down to the spring and getting soaked in MUD! We call it fingerpainting, for how it looks on the floors. Here is Betty after getting cleaned up.

https://vimeo.com/124075215


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahhh what wonderful memories of dear Hazel she sounded like such a very special girl.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Houston, we have swimming!!

http://vimeo.com/124867909


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Very cool. My how she's grown. Just also saw the video of the hose, too funny. Mine runs away when he sees the hose.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great job Betty! Although I can't believe she's not still that tiny puffball in your sig


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Betty has really grown, fun watching her videos.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She is such a joy! We have been dealing with a bladder infection, so had been avoiding the pond as it is a bit icky this time of year. I think we need to avoid it for a bit longer, as she had to go out twice last night and her little tinky is a bit red and irritated. Poor girl. I put some "Unpetroleum jelly" on it (like vaseline but just bee wax and plant products) which is pretty soothing. She doesn't even lick it off which is a surprise.

She is SO big! She also did a bit of swimming in a hydrotherapy pool, and I took video but it turned into a bit of a crazed event. Pearl could not stand that Betty was getting a toy so they were a bit wild, not the best video. She had a pfd on for that, so I don't count it as her swimming. Yesterday was her first real swim!!!!

This weekend we played on a raft too, hopefully soon we will get her out as we have a river trip in June that she needs to be ready for.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great job, little sis Betty 

When Ben swims for a while, he will also pee constantly for the rest of the day.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> When Ben swims for a while, he will also pee constantly for the rest of the day.


That is interesting. I think we are going to stick to clean water for a while, but the irrigation ditches should be one within a week or too and once that happens the pond will flush out quite a bit. She is still on the antibiotics so hopefully this will resolve soon. At least she isn't peeing 3 times in a row every single time she has to go!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> She is such a joy! We have been dealing with a bladder infection, so had been avoiding the pond as it is a bit icky this time of year. I think we need to avoid it for a bit longer, as she had to go out twice last night and her little tinky is a bit red and irritated. Poor girl. I put some "Unpetroleum jelly" on it (like vaseline but just bee wax and plant products) which is pretty soothing. She doesn't even lick it off which is a surprise.
> 
> She is SO big! She also did a bit of swimming in a hydrotherapy pool, and I took video but it turned into a bit of a crazed event. Pearl could not stand that Betty was getting a toy so they were a bit wild, not the best video. She had a pfd on for that, so I don't count it as her swimming. Yesterday was her first real swim!!!!
> 
> This weekend we played on a raft too, hopefully soon we will get her out as we have a river trip in June that she needs to be ready for.


Love the rafts! What great pictures, Betty has grown so much


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Rafting with the dogs sounds fun. I'm jealous so will have to live vicariously through your photos.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's so adorable!


----------

